# Fantastic, cheap steam cleaner bought for £39.99 from ebay



## Nath

I just thought i would give people a heads up on a fantastic little steam cleaner i've just bought from ebay. I've just done the whole interior of a car with it (no pictures sorry, but it was the run of the mill with a few water marks and general grime on the seats, mud stains here and there and sticky sweets in the door pockets. I used nothing but steam to clean it as i wanted to know how good it was, i'm pleased to say it removed everything.

Whats more the jet of steam coming out of the nozzle was powerful enough to blow all of the crap from seat runners, vents and small gaps.

As the title says, the thing only cost me £40. But with 4 bar pressure, quick start up time (the instructions said around 8 minutes but i was up and running in 5) and a whole array of attachments, i'm sure it could hold its own against steam cleaners 3 or 4 times its price.

Anyway, here is the link to who i bought it off (arrived the next working day)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ELITECH-1...ain_3&var=&hash=item61cdd1f376#ht_2764wt_1300


----------



## Lovescars

might buy one of these myself are they safe for engine bay?


----------



## Nath

they are perfect for the engine bay. I'd spray a little APC / degreaser on the engine, leave it to dwell for a few minutes then use the steam cleaner to blast it all off. I am loving this machine.


----------



## Tips

4 bar pressure steamer for £40

An absolute bargain.


----------



## JD-Cumbria

Of course this gets posted 2 days after i buy a new steamer haha


----------



## Tips

JD-Cumbria said:


> Of course this gets posted 2 days after i buy a new steamer haha


Sods law mate - I spent £100 on a 3.5 bar steam cleaner, so imagine how I feel


----------



## Nath

Tips said:


> Sods law mate - I spent £100 on a 3.5 bar steam cleaner, so imagine how I feel


Haha, i almost did the same. I'm glad i'm a bargain hunter and read the feedback on this machine before buying anything.


----------



## JD-Cumbria

I'm sure the steam cleaner i bought (Nilfisk alto 312) will be just as good after the reviews people gave it, it was suggested by DW members so i'm not too fussed! The inner bargain hunter inside me isn't happy mind haha. :wall:


----------



## Nath

JD-Cumbria said:


> I'm sure the steam cleaner i bought (Nilfisk alto 312) will be just as good after the reviews people gave it, it was suggested by DW members so i'm not too fussed! The inner bargain hunter inside me isn't happy mind haha. :wall:


To be fair, the nilfisk has 3.8 bar pressure, this has 4bar, all other specs seem to be identical. I'm guessing the nilfisk will have a better build quality but i'm pretty happy with my purchase :thumb:


----------



## st3blue

Can it be used as a normal vac?


----------



## JD-Cumbria

st3blue said:


> Can it be used as a normal vac?


No, its a steam cleaner


----------



## DMH-01

Looks pretty good, was looking at ones around £250 mark but might give this a try :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Pretty good?

That's an understatement and a half, it's a frikkin' bargain at that price!


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> Pretty good?


Yep till I test it for myself .


----------



## Turkleton

What are the attachments like for car use?


----------



## kasman

Ive gone for one, to cheap not to, even if u use this around the home, great offer cheers Nath for the heads up:thumb:


----------



## Tips

To be frank - the attachments are not too important for car detailing, all you want to do is apply steam and wipe off with a microfibre.

The brushes, floor heads and window cleaner head are better suited for around the house.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips

kasman said:


> Ive gone for one, to cheap not to, even if u use this around the home, great offer cheers Nath for the heads up:thumb:


^^^ This man speaks sense, at this price it would be to silly to ignore.


----------



## Nath

Update. I tested it out on wheels and tar spots today. which it did no problems. For the tar spots i found the best way was to wrap a thick microfibre over the nozzle and very lightly wipe over the tar spots while holding the trigger, it took seconds for the tar to disappear. I had some pretty bad wheels to test on, first i tried steam power alone, which it did a good job on, but then i sprayed a weak solution of bilberry first, left to dwell for a minute then simply blasted off with steam, then a wipe over with a microfibre and they were spotless (only the outer wheels were done as it was a basic valet).

For the interior i am using a combination of wrapping a mf over one of the attachments to clean plastics and upholstery and using the nozzle open to blast debris out of hard to reach areas.

All in all, its the best £40 i've spent.


----------



## DMH-01

Ordered one :thumb:, first test will be the oven.


----------



## WP-UK

Just ordered one too :thumb: It was the wheel cleaning that did it for me.. if there is a hosepipe ban and I can use my karcher how else will I clean my filthy alloys


----------



## DetailMyCar

Couldn't resist either, looking forward to getting it and trying it this weekend on a Honda with mouldy interior!


----------



## Denzle

Good call Nath, just ordered one. Had to settle for the green one as the blue one's out of stock. But for less than £40 i'm not going to be picky. Cheers Fella.


----------



## Ravinder

Will this be good to get rid of stains in carpets? Got a few tough stains on the carpet inside the car that don't seem to budge. Very tempting. Thanks.


----------



## Tips

If steam can't budge it - Fuggedaboutit.


----------



## dohc-vtec

Keep us updated with pics


----------



## R9SH G

should be ok with leather seats right? without the attachments as someone above said the attachments are better suited around the home.


----------



## steveo3002

how long does one tank of water last you ? did you have to wait for it to heat at any time?

a little vid of its power would be great if you have the facilitys to film it , just to show its power


----------



## Nath

A full tank seems to last around an hour and half when doing an interior. Apparently 35 - 40 minutes continuous steam, but i haven't stood there and timed it. I'll try and get some videos today of its power but i can't promise they'll be any good sorry. I just think a 4 bar steam cleaner for under £40 is fantastic value - usually you would be lucky to find a 3 bar cleaner at that price. Heat up time says 8 minutes but mines been running in 5 - i've been putting 1l of water at a time, instead of 1.2l.

I'm sure you'll get some more good feedback when others who have purchased it receive theirs.


----------



## Ravinder

Just purchased one. Had to get the green one as the blue one sold out. Can't wait to give it a bash! My DA polisher should turn up as well from CYC in the next hour!


----------



## rcwilson

Just bought one also, the better half wanted a steam mop but this can clean the car too. Sounds a good bit of kit for 40 quid, cant wait for it to arrive now


----------



## Nath

I hope everyone who has bought one likes it as much as i do. Please let me know how you get on with it. I did a bmw with it today that had been used as a mobile dog kennel. With this along with my new maxolen pet hair remover i did it in less than half the time it usually takes (brushing out dog hairs and wet vaxing with george.


----------



## chrisbal

Mine arrived today just tried it on oven and for the money it's a good bit of kit plenty of pressure and one fill last one hour and was enough to do all the oven which was in need of a good clean


----------



## DetailMyCar

Awesome, just got mine too! Looking forward to giving it a try this weekend, I've got a Honda with a mouldy interior that needs some TLC.....

Will give it a go! Hopefully it's easier / quicker than the Wet Vac.


----------



## kasman

Yeah, mine arrived today also. Im gonna give it to the wife and tell her ive got something to make her life easier as she keeps moaning she does all the housework :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

Wow, that machine looks fantastic !

Going to have to get one now - another £40 to find - I hope the wife is in a good mood when she gets home tonight !!


----------



## Morph78

Brought one as well


----------



## Ravinder

Sorry to sound a bit dumb but when you apply the steam to the surface it's obviously gonna be wet such as carpet so how do you then dry it? Thanks.


----------



## Nath

Ravinder said:


> Sorry to sound a bit dumb but when you apply the steam to the surface it's obviously gonna be wet such as carpet so how do you then dry it? Thanks.


They are slightly damp, but a lot less damp then with a wet vac. I have found that by the time i've finished the interior, the first side i did is almost completely dry.


----------



## ant_s

Any tips for using on interior seats/carpets? My drivers seat has a huge lucozade stain on it so would like to get that out.


----------



## Nath

ant_s said:


> Any tips for using on interior seats/carpets? My drivers seat has a huge lucozade stain on it so would like to get that out.


Lucozade stains really bad and i think you'll have to really scrub to get it out. I would spray some APC directly on the stain, give it a good scrub and then use the steamer with a micro fibre wrapped around an attachment and give it a really good steaming - it may take a fair few hits to completely remove lucozade - even wet vacuuming struggles with the stuff.


----------



## Ravinder

Can I ask why a cloth should be attached to the end of the attachment? Thanks


----------



## Nath

Ravinder said:


> Can I ask why a cloth should be attached to the end of the attachment? Thanks


Its just an easy way of steaming and wiping up the dirt at the same time :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder

How do you wrap the cloth at the end of it?


----------



## Tips

Ravinder said:


> How do you wrap the cloth at the end of it?


with your hands :lol:


----------



## Nath

Tips said:


> with your hands :lol:


or an elastic band / womens hair clip


----------



## MarkSmith

So are these really that good ?

I am so tempted to get one but cant afford to waste money just now. Will it clean interiors better than a George ? Will it clean dirty wheels as good as a Jet Washer ?


----------



## Lowiepete

Ravinder said:


> How do you wrap the cloth at the end of it?


Some attachments already have suitable clips. You could modify others by 
using some sticky "male" velcro, though you'll probably need to assist the sticky 
bit with some superglue - the heat will probably melt the original glue. The 
velcro will grab microfibre cloths quite well.


MarkSmith said:


> So are these really that good ?
> I am so tempted to get one but cant afford to waste money just now. Will it clean interiors better than a George ? Will it clean dirty wheels as good as a Jet Washer ?


Even if the answers are negative, which is improbable, the thing about steam 
cleaners is that you can find new jobs for them all the while. I defrosted my 
freezer in record time the other day, and avoided having to carry pans of 
boiling water to and from. It means I'll do it more often now as I used to leave
it until the last minute.

If I were in the market to replace mine, I'd jump at the chance!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Tips

MarkSmith said:


> So are these really that good ?
> 
> I am so tempted to get one but cant afford to waste money just now. Will it clean interiors better than a George ? Will it clean dirty wheels as good as a Jet Washer ?


The George wet/dry will 'deep clean' carpets better than the steam, but will leave carpets/mats wetter for a day or two. Using steam on an interior, means carpet dryness in an instant, can be applied to plastics etc, better hygiene and greatly reduces the use of harsh chemicals etc.

For alloys, steam is better for shifting tar spots, and grime at the back of the wheels that haven't been looked after. However, the power washer is great for weekly blasting and cleaning after wheels have been sealed etc.

In summary

On interior, I use the George wet once every month or so, Henry dry vac every week, and steam only if food or drink has been spilt etc.

On wheels, I use the power washer regularly and steam once a year when wheels are being taken off and attention is paid to the back for winter prep.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Nath

Tips said:


> The George wet/dry will 'deep clean' carpets better than the steam, but will leave carpets/mats wetter for a day or two. Using steam on an interior, means carpet dryness in an instant, can be applied to plastics etc, better hygiene and greatly reduces the use of harsh chemicals etc.
> 
> For alloys, steam is better for shifting tar spots, and grime at the back of the wheels that haven't been looked after. However, the power washer is great for weekly blasting and cleaning after wheels have been sealed etc.
> 
> In summary
> 
> On interior, I use the George wet once every month or so, Henry dry vac every week, and steam only if food or drink has been spilt etc.
> 
> On wheels, I use the power washer regularly and steam once a year when wheels are being taken off and attention is paid to the back for winter prep.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Couldn't have summed it up better myself. If its thick mud and grime then steam will just spread it around. But steam is great for normal soiling and stains. Its great for getting into air vents - if you give them a good blast of steam then shine a torch into the vent you will see how much cleaner they are! Also, i don't think i'll ever do a roof lining without one again.


----------



## Nath

has anyone who bought this machine given it a try yet?


----------



## DMH-01

Nath said:


> has anyone who bought this machine given it a try yet?


Mine should be coming tomorrow, got a few things to test it on :thumb:


----------



## mishy

Thanks for the heads up Nath. My lime green one appeared today. Quiet impressed with whats in the box and the length of power lead and hose. 
Haven't played much but after the orange light went out I only got about 5mins worth of full power steam before it tails off(by this point the orange light has been on a while again). Is that normal? I think it had about 800ml of water in there if that matters.

Haven't used in the car but attacked a few random things in the kitchen. First up was the oven, brown gunk that otherwise needs uber nasty oven cleaner started to move, so i can see promise here, especially in the corners and seals. The Terracotta floor with all its random gaps worked nicely by blasting it out more like a PW than a mop skimming the top. Then some glass, I'm guessing best results here are in soft water areas or using distilled water, same with the stainless steel fridge door.
Finally after seeing some adverts I tired it over some creased curtains and to my surprise the crinkles came out and this worked equally well on suit trousers which will save a me a wedge on dry cleaning bills.


----------



## Tips

Steam cleaners are awesome on clothes, I haven't dry cleaned a suit or any clothing in years. 
It's great on wool and cashmere clothing too.

This garment steamer is specific to clothing.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Grawschbags

Damn this thread, just cost me £39.99! 

Only 6 left in green as blue has sold out!


----------



## Schodoodles

These any good at getting rid of smells?
I have an ex-smokers car and despite a full detail keep getting the odd whiff now and then!


----------



## mishy

Schodoodles said:


> These any good at getting rid of smells?
> I have an ex-smokers car and despite a full detail keep getting the odd whiff now and then!


The ability to remove smells by steam is mostly down to the high temps killing bacteria that create the odour as I understand it. Smoke particles will I'm sure still take a beating and deteriorate/disperse reducing the smell but it maybe you cant actually reach the parts that create the majority of the smell. 
Still for £40 its worth a try.


----------



## Alzak

there is some more stock available now


----------



## Schodoodles

mishy said:


> The ability to remove smells by steam is mostly down to the high temps killing bacteria that create the odour as I understand it. Smoke particles will I'm sure still take a beating and deteriorate/disperse reducing the smell but it maybe you cant actually reach the parts that create the majority of the smell.
> Still for £40 its worth a try.


:thumb:

I guess with the steam going via a nozzle I might be able to get into and around the trim where the wet vac can't shift much of the stuff.
Now what to tell the Mrs when yet more car stuff arrives...


----------



## Alzak

tempted to get one...


----------



## kasman

Finally got mine out of the box and went on a bit of a cleaning trial mission.
First, clean one of the alloy wheels which was gopping. Coped very well. Although for the overall time it took i think I would stick with the wheel cleaner n jet wash. I should imagine it would shift tar with ease though.
Onto an oil patch on the carpet with help from a product. Again no problem shifting the stuff, although you would still need a wet hoover to remove the excessive water. If it was just a general carpet clean then it wouldnt be all that wet.
Next the plastic door panel, fantastic, no dramas here, nice n easy and when comparing against before n after, you dont realise how dirty your door panel gets.
next into the engine bay where i did a portion of the rocker cover and metal air box with n without a product aid. Very good, no problems at all, you can even feel the difference. No greasy feeling to it at all, very good.
Next, the headlights. Amazing how much muck comes of off these when they dont look all that bad. Very good job
I cleaned a door glass, again you dont realise how much muck comes of off the glass. very good.
next, a part of the workshop floor, Very good on floors.

I never ran out of steam, It just kept on going, very impressive. 

Overall assumption.
For £40, im glad i invested. With time, effort and getting my technique down, this will be an excellent addition to have in the shop, well worth the buy:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar

Love it love it!!!

Check out my thread on it:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256867


----------



## jlw41

just ordered one, cheers for the heads up


----------



## M4RC

Schodoodles said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I guess with the steam going via a nozzle I might be able to get into and around the trim where the wet vac can't shift much of the stuff.
> Now what to tell the Mrs when yet more car stuff arrives...


I too have now ordered one, just do what I've done and get it sent to work


----------



## Tips

Flippin' eck - you'd think these machines were only invented last week, the way they are getting snapped up on this thread.

I'm only Gel of the great bargain you peeps are getting. :thumb:


----------



## kasman

Tips said:


> Flippin' eck - you'd think these machines were only invented last week, the way they are getting snapped up on this thread.
> 
> I'm only Gel of the great bargain you peeps are getting. :thumb:


Id like to know what is going through the suppliers mind regarding how many of these r shifting from here alone


----------



## M44T

Does it spit water or does it have a nice flow of steam? my current steamer just spits water out after a few seconds. :'(


----------



## steveo3002

still be nice to see a vid of it blasting at some filth


----------



## Matt @ TVS

just had a quic look on ebay now at £26 from one supplier

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ELITECH-1...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item27c4d712e5


----------



## Tips

^^ and it's available in blue folks!


----------



## Nath

Mad Modder said:


> just had a quic look on ebay now at £26 from one supplier
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ELITECH-1...al_Components_Supplies_ET&hash=item27c4d712e5


Yes i noticed this today. They are coming from hong kong though and the delivery times are up to a month. A great deal if you can wait that long though!

Oh and just an update on mine. Its working great still, i had an accident though - i stood on the gun and have broken the end where you insert an attachment. I'm hoping i can fix it tomorrow, if not i'll be reporting on ease of replacement parts pretty soon!


----------



## Tips

Doesn't everything manufactured these days come from Hong Kong/China


----------



## Adrian Convery

Nath said:


> Yes i noticed this today. They are coming from hong kong though and the delivery times are up to a month. A great deal if you can wait that long though!
> 
> Oh and just an update on mine. Its working great still, i had an accident though - i stood on the gun and have broken the end where you insert an attachment. I'm hoping i can fix it tomorrow, if not i'll be reporting on ease of replacement parts pretty soon!


hmm it says on the bottom of that ad

United Kingdom: EMS, Fedex, UPS or DHL (3 - 5 working days)

So maybe they have them in stock in the UK?


----------



## Ravinder

I still can't believe how cheap they are! Mine arrived today


----------



## Exotica

UK plug though?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

I purchased one of these as well although i've yet to use it.

It warns in the manual that it could break the glass due to the sudden change in temperature.

Has anyone used it on glass yet?


----------



## kasman

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I purchased one of these as well although i've yet to use it.
> 
> It warns in the manual that it could break the glass due to the sudden change in temperature.
> 
> Has anyone used it on glass yet?


Yes, the drivers door glass. No problems. I think even on the coldest of days you would simply hold it away from the glass to raise the temperature as opposed to full on from the word go. I am about to post some videos i took using it yesterday, nothing special, One on a wheel, one on a carpet, one on an engine bay. just camera on and away i went. :thumb:


----------



## kasman

steveo3002 said:


> still be nice to see a vid of it blasting at some filth


Here you go Steveo, Few vids for all to see it in action. BE WARNED NOTHING SPECIAL!! simply camera on and away i went, give you a bit of an idea though:thumb:
The engine is hand held and the other 2, camera is fixed


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

kasman said:


> Yes, the drivers door glass. No problems. I think even on the coldest of days you would simply hold it away from the glass to raise the temperature as opposed to full on from the word go. I am about to post some videos i took using it yesterday, nothing special, One on a wheel, one on a carpet, one on an engine bay. just camera on and away i went. :thumb:


Cheers for that:thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Thanks for posting the video, my technique varies from yours somewhat, I vac 1st, spray the cleaner then go over the area with a steam cleaner and micro fibre cloth :thumb:


----------



## kasman

Avanti said:


> Thanks for posting the video, my technique varies from yours somewhat, I vac 1st, spray the cleaner then go over the area with a steam cleaner and micro fibre cloth :thumb:


Yes, this was a simple dive in and see what it does on my run around. Id certainly do things alot different if it was a customer car though for sure.


----------



## Russ and his BM

Well, I was on the fence at 40 quid, but at 27 delivered, I snapped. Ordered. I am patient, and so can wait for the shipping.


----------



## Bod42

Has anyone noticed that the 28 quid auction is also free International Delivery as well, thats amazing.

Been looking for a steamer in NZ for ages but defintely going to buy one of these, actually maybe 2 or 3.

Just ordered one, will see how long it takes to get here, if at all.


----------



## TJenkos

Just purchased the £26.99 one


----------



## Bkjames

Link to the cheaper one?


Brian


----------



## Matttrance28

The 26.99 one
Item:	170806153957


----------



## Matttrance28

It was a bargain at that price so I snapped one up  the blue one as I preferred that than green


----------



## Matt197

Just ordered the cheaper one from HK, just hope its ok and not a cheap knock off.


----------



## jordanogrady

Do you think a steam cleaner wil be good on alacantra?? 


Jordan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinder

^^

It'll be fine.


----------



## Adrian Convery

26.99 one has been removed, I ordered one today, what happens there? Do I still get it?


----------



## Bod42

Just letting everyone know that the 26.99 Steamer has been removed from Ebay. I just got a message saying on my ebay account saying they cant tell me why they have removed it but they have.

Can everyone who brought one of the 26.99 check their ebay messages and let me know if they have the same email. 

Ebay suggest if I paid for the item, which I have, to contact the seller and see when it will be delivered. If it doesnt get delivered make a claim back through ebay.


----------



## Bod42

Adrian Convery said:


> 26.99 one has been removed, I ordered one today, what happens there? Do I still get it?


Snap,

Looks like a big possibility it was a scam but I'm not sure. Suppose there could be a number of reason it has been removed from ebay.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Haha weird time of the morning to be double posting!

Maybe they didn't anticipate to sell so many so cheap and have pulled it at that price to stop further people buying them?


----------



## Bod42

Ebay have pulled it, not the seller so it could be dodgy.

Ah its 5pm where I am


----------



## Matt197

Ye, got the same email :/

I would say the reason why it's been removed is because it's a fake, that's the main reason why most ebays listings get pulled.


----------



## vroomtshh

Same email here.

Emailed the seller. It did seem a bit too good to be true


----------



## Matttrance28

yeah i had this email aswell, will contact the seller and see what happens from there


----------



## Tips

Don't worry peeps - eBay should be able to sort you out in the end.


----------



## vroomtshh

Tips said:


> Don't worry peeps - eBay should be able to sort you out in the end.


Yeh the worst that happens is it takes 10 days for a refund. No huge deal, just a pain


----------



## vroomtshh

I received the following message from the seller

Hello,friend,i am sorry for this invovinence.my account have be limited,but your item have be dispateced by Hong 
Kong Air mail,it will take 15-20 days to arrive,be patient,plese wait some days,you will receive the goods.Any 
question,please reply us,we will help you immediately,god bless you


It reads very much like a scam email, but it may just be the chinese-english translation.

I'll request a tracking number :thumb:


----------



## trv8

jordanogrady said:


> Do you think a steam cleaner wil be good on alacantra??
> 
> Jordan
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ravinder said:


> ^^
> 
> It'll be fine.


:doublesho WOAH! NO NO NO! :doublesho!

Most profesional detailers would' NOT' advise to use steam cleaners on Alacantra.
Alacantra is a strange fabric and should not be exposed to heavy rubbing, deep wetting or the extremes of heat from a steam cleaner.

Use something like these.......
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/raceglaze-alcantara-cleaner-cat22.html

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...lcantara.aspx?source=google-base&variant=3388

'Ravinder'.........
I don't know how you can give such advice when, only 4 days ago you were asking what products you should use on fabric seats...17/03/12...in this thread...post numbers 6+10...http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3366592#post3366592

And it seems obvious you've not used a steamer before, as in this very thread here in post numbers 38,42+44, your asking questions about using a steam cleaner.
Sorry for the rant, but going on YOUR advice, some one could have ruined their alacantra interior.


----------



## Matttrance28

vroomtshh said:


> I received the following message from the seller
> 
> Hello,friend,i am sorry for this invovinence.my account have be limited,but your item have be dispateced by Hong
> Kong Air mail,it will take 15-20 days to arrive,be patient,plese wait some days,you will receive the goods.Any
> question,please reply us,we will help you immediately,god bless you
> 
> It reads very much like a scam email, but it may just be the chinese-english translation.
> 
> I'll request a tracking number :thumb:


i received the same email earlier, im doing as you are and requesting a tracking number


----------



## vroomtshh

Matttrance28 said:


> i received the same email earlier, im doing as you are and requesting a tracking number


My reply to asking for the tracking number went something along the lines of:

Do not worry, you will receive your project.
I promise your project will arrive.
Wait til it arrives.

Ebay claim for me :thumb:


----------



## Matt197

Project?

Might not speak English and using google translate, my mate gives me stick about using them. I am going to wait it out and if by the 40th day nothing has arrived then I will put in a claim.


----------



## TJenkos

Got the same message. How many days do you have to make the claim through PayPal, as I anticipate that they will try and drag it over this so that there is nothing you can do and it is too late.

I for one will be making the claim in 7 days time..


----------



## Matttrance28

vroomtshh said:


> My reply to asking for the tracking number went something along the lines of:
> 
> Do not worry, you will receive your project.
> I promise your project will arrive.
> Wait til it arrives.
> 
> Ebay claim for me :thumb:


I have sent them an email and see if they reply the same, i said:


> Thank you for your kind message.
> Have you dispatched the item already? if not when is this going to be dispatched?
> Could i have the tracking number please, as i the buyer am entitled to it.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Matt


as said above, how long can you wait before a claim? as i also think that they will try to wait so long it becomes irrelevant, and i won't get my money back.


----------



## vroomtshh

I started my claim today. They have until friday to respond, at which time I can escalate it :thumb:


----------



## mlgt

I am in the same boat so will wait and see what the general response is like after the weekend. 

The source is Ghanzhou which I have visited before. Will see how this pans out before making a claim myself it needed.


----------



## Matt197

You have 45 days, taken from PayPal.



> Have a problem with a transaction? We encourage you to contact the seller directly by opening a dispute in the Resolution Centre within 45 calendar days of payment.


I'm going to sit it out and see what happens.


----------



## Nath

i seem to have opened a whole can of worms right here. I hope everyone gets it sorted and either gets their money back or the steam cleaner. The reason i'm apprehensive about buying from abroad is if there are any problems it will cost a bomb to get sorted and could take months. That extra £15 is well worth it in my eyes.


----------



## Adrian Convery

vroomtshh said:


> I started my claim today. They have until friday to respond, at which time I can escalate it :thumb:


Why didn't you wait the 15 days for delivery? There is a 45 day period at which you can wait to put in a claim.


----------



## Derekh929

Past experience with electrical stuff on ebay ipod touch charger took in fire in my son's bedroom luckly i was there when it happend got an email later to say product withdrawn as pins to short, never got my money back and would never every buy electrical goods from ebay again


----------



## Nath

Derekh929 said:


> Past experience with electrical stuff on ebay ipod touch charger took in fire in my son's bedroom luckly i was there when it happend got an email later to say product withdrawn as pins to short, never got my money back and would never every buy electrical goods from ebay again


It all depends on who you buy it off and the quality of the product in the first place. I've bought many electrical products from ebay and never had a problem. I always make sure i read feedback on products and sellers before purchasing.


----------



## P4ULT

well my £40 one arrived today all in one piece ill give it a go tomorrow see how i get on.


----------



## vroomtshh

Adrian Convery said:


> Why didn't you wait the 15 days for delivery? There is a 45 day period at which you can wait to put in a claim.


They told me it was posted. If it has, they can easily provide a tracking no. When asked, they didn't. And when I said if I didn't receive a tracking no today, I would escalate a claim, they replied 'ok'

It takes approx a week to get ur money back. So almost 4 weeks if I wait 15 days.

In which time I could buy one for £40 and have it for the weekend


----------



## Schodoodles

Got mine today and am quite impressed for the money.
Only tried it on an oven shelf so far, and although the brush nozzles are a bit crap, when used with a microfiber or scourer(not on a car obviously!) it really worked a treat.

Recommend you open the box outside though as I had polystyrene bits everywhere!


----------



## DMH-01

Schodoodles said:


> Recommend you open the box outside though as I had polystyrene bits everywhere!


:lol: same here I ended up covered in them.


----------



## Bod42

I had the standard email from the seller asking me to wait so I will wait the 15 days he has asked. It did say 15 days delivery within the original text. When it first happened I thought 100% scam but even Ebay says you have to wait at least 7 days before you can make a claim so pointless doing one so soon.

I was the first to say this was a scam but thinking back I have ordered a few items from that part of the world and some peoples customer service is exceptional. We ordered a lap top case and it was suppose to arrive within 2 weeks, 3 weeks later I contact them as it hasnt turned up and they give me a quick refund. I thought I bet it was never sent but a few days later it turned up so I contacted the seller to pay again and he replied to just keep the product due to the problems he caused but they might not have been his fault and may have been caused by the postal service.

Can everybody who has ordered the cheaper version please post on here if theirs ever arrives so the rest of us know.


----------



## Matttrance28

in reply of my post, they emailed back with a tracking number:



> hi friend
> Project Tracking Number: RA278844994CN
> Query site: http://intmail.183.com.cn/
> Project has just sent
> So some unrealistic tracking information
> Please wait 2-3 days to continue to query
> Thank you


but still seems dodgy...


----------



## m1pui

TJenkos said:


> G
> *I for one will be making the claim in 7 days time as even if the cleaner arrives, there is 100% no way they can win* and I shall have scammed the scammer - though I highly doubt it has been posted...


That just makes you a bell end, and potentially a thief, really.

If they send it and you receive it, they aren't a scammer.


----------



## Lowiepete

There's one thing to take into account with stuff arriving from abroad. They 
need to be cleared by UK customs and sometimes they can delay stuff for a
week or more. Remember too that the Govt. have cut the staff by more than 
50%. 

As for making fraudulent claims, that's simply not on! I for one am thrilled to
have the option of purchasing items that aren't available locally and are often
cheaper and better than local options, so anyone who puts that at risk gets a
big fat raspberry from me. Think of the consequences of such selfishness!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## TJenkos

Matttrance28 said:


> in reply of my post, they emailed back with a tracking number:
> 
> but still seems dodgy...


I got a tracking number but the code is different, however can't get that site to work?


----------



## Matttrance28

TJenkos said:


> I got a tracking number but the code is different, however can't get that site to work?


yeah i can't get it to work either 
says:


> Cannot find a suitable item.


----------



## Yoghurtman

So has the original £40 one now gone from e-bay?

have you all cleaned them out of stock for us late arrivers


----------



## matt_83

I paid £46.48 delivered for the Elitech 1500w steam cleaner from an eBay trader on wednesday and had it delievered today :thumb:

Regards, Matt


----------



## Matt B

Have you got a item no. or link?

Can't seem to find themat all, just keeps bring up irons.


----------



## matt_83

The trader was called Ocean_Treetrading.


----------



## Matt B

Ok, thanks. I'll have a gander when I get home. Would be handy to have one of these.


----------



## Nath

matt_83 said:


> The trader was called Ocean_Treetrading.


Thats who i bought mine off for £39.99 i guess they've bumped the price up because of demand.


----------



## Matt B

I still couldn't find them, but I got one off eBay from another seller brand new.


----------



## st3blue

Matt B said:


> I still couldn't find them, but I got one off eBay from another seller brand new.


Similar price?


----------



## Matt B

Yeah paid 40 pound posted. From a seller in arbroath. Looking forward to using it. Mainly got it so its easier to do interior plastics.


----------



## rsmatty2009

I've got one of these what is the best way to clean inside of the car as it very very dirty it haven't been done in ab 2year


----------



## Nath

rsmatty2009 said:


> I've got one of these what is the best way to clean inside of the car as it very very dirty it haven't been done in ab 2year


This may be of some help :thumb:


----------



## FanousE46

I ordered the cheep one for 26.
Tried today the tracking number and this is what i got: 

item No. Year Status Destination Country Location Date
RA278844773CN 2012 posting CZECH REP. FSHJJ 2012-03-24


----------



## Matttrance28

FanousE46 said:


> I ordered the cheep one for 26.
> Tried today the tracking number and this is what i got:
> 
> item No. Year Status Destination Country Location Date
> RA278844773CN 2012 posting CZECH REP. FSHJJ 2012-03-24


yeah i tried mine now and received:



> item No. Year Status Destination Country Location Date
> RA278844994CN 2012 收寄局收寄 英国 佛山函集局 2012-03-24


----------



## Nath

If/when you do receive a package, i would try and film yourself unpacking it, then if it is a dodgy seller who has sent you bottles of water in a box or whatever, you can prove this.


----------



## Matttrance28

Nath said:


> If/when you do receive a package, i would try and film yourself unpacking it, then if it is a dodgy seller who has sent you bottles of water in a box or whatever, you can prove this.


thats a good idea, i'll plan on doing this, then they have no legs to stand on


----------



## Sawyer

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-1500W...leaning_CA&hash=item231b259dc2#ht_4194wt_1411

Are they similar, the same to these? Seems to be a lot of these around the £30 mark.


----------



## Schodoodles

Sawyer said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-1500W...leaning_CA&hash=item231b259dc2#ht_4194wt_1411
> 
> Are they similar, the same to these? Seems to be a lot of these around the £30 mark.


Looks very similar with the exact same attachments just a fixed handle than a fold down one. Bargain. :thumb:


----------



## DandanRacing

I'm i the only one that is really disapointed with my steamer?? every thing i have tried it one so far i can do faster and easier with a bit of chemical/elbowgrees and water 
The only thing it did good on was cleaning around were the kitchen tap mets the sink...

I did not get the one on ebay but one with the same spec from my local store that was one sale, 70£->39£ ...

//Andreas


----------



## Nath

DandanRacing said:


> I'm i the only one that is really disapointed with my steamer?? every thing i have tried it one so far i can do faster and easier with a bit of chemical/elbowgrees and water
> The only thing it did good on was cleaning around were the kitchen tap mets the sink...
> 
> I did not get the one on ebay but one with the same spec from my local store that was one sale, 70£->39£ ...
> 
> //Andreas


Steam cleaners vary in quality mate, I've bought a fair few in my time, some claiming to be better for one reason or another. Its the first time i've been impressed with a cheap steam cleaner, which is why i pointed people in the direction of this one.

Its much like comparing a Kia Cee'd with a VW Golf. They both do a similar job but one does it so much better than the other. The difference is, i believe i've bought a golf for cee'd money!


----------



## rjkc600

I just bought one in green. 

Bought a VAX wet vac this week too. up to £160 now for cleaning machines that ill use in a blue moon.


----------



## Nath

rjkc600 said:


> I just bought one in green.
> 
> Bought a VAX wet vac this week too. up to £160 now for cleaning machines that ill use in a blue moon.


If you have a partner they will soon find jobs around the house for you to use your new machines haha


----------



## DandanRacing

Nath said:


> Steam cleaners vary in quality mate, I've bought a fair few in my time, some claiming to be better for one reason or another. Its the first time i've been impressed with a cheap steam cleaner, which is why i pointed people in the direction of this one.
> 
> Its much like comparing a Kia Cee'd with a VW Golf. They both do a similar job but one does it so much better than the other. The difference is, i believe i've bought a golf for cee'd money!


I understand that there is diffrens in machines, mostly therefor i normaly buy good rewied branded expensive stuff(when on sale:thumb.. but this time i was to curios of how it was to clean with steam and sadly i did not get on with it 

But it's an fun thing to have

//Andreas


----------



## CraigQQ

thanks nath.. mine was delivered yesterday and I too am Impressed.. big tank so not refilling constantly.. high pressure, quick heat up, quick turnover(the time it takes to rebuild the steam pressure after each use)

good spot mate. 

also I put in an offer of £40 on ebay and got one.. so worth a try (I did try £38 so that it took the price to £39.99 shipped like yours but it was auto declined.)


----------



## Nanoman

They're back on with same seller at just under £50 now. Ordered one for myself.

Also noticed one starting at 99p used for pick up only.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Anyone receive the one from Japan yet?

I also ordered the £40 one and find it's great, I'm giving the Japan one 2 weeks then opening a dispute! If it comes I'll sell it to a mate


----------



## Bod42

So I just been informed that I have a package waiting at home from china and I havent ordered anything else lately so heres hoping that it is the steamer.

I will update the thread when i get home later.


----------



## Matt197

Any news Bod42?


----------



## Russ and his BM

Well, I emailed to ask for a tracking number. 2 emails sent, no reply to either.

Got the picture....case opened with the resolution centre.


----------



## Bod42

Matt197 said:


> Any news Bod42?


Sorry, I got out of work really late last night so havent had a chance to pick up the package. Will pick up the package tonight and let you know.


----------



## Bod42

I would advise everyone who ordered that steamer from the 2nd cheaper eBay seller from Hong Kong to get their money back straight away. My package just turned up and its a tiny brown bag with a small Chinese felt bag inside with nothing.

It is a total con and they are ripping everyone off

Here you go a picture of what I received. I put the Play station controller in the picture as a size reference. I know my Mrs says I can never find anything right in front of my face but Im pretty certain there in no steamer in a package that size


----------



## Matttrance28

Bod42 said:


> I would advise everyone who ordered that steamer from the 2nd cheaper eBay seller from Hong Kong to get their money back straight away. My package just turned up and its a tiny brown bag with a small Chinese felt bag inside with nothing.
> 
> It is a total con and they are ripping everyone off


thank you very much

requesting refund. i hate sellers like that, total scum.


----------



## Matt197

Thanks Bod, this is such a shame but not unexpected.

Now opened a case with ebay.


----------



## Matt197

*If anyone else purchased from yourbests, then open a dispute straight away, don't wait any longer. *

Feedback for yourbests below, now has 9 negative feedback.

http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...serid=yourbests&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true


----------



## vroomtshh

Matt197 said:


> *If anyone else purchased from yourbests, then open a dispute straight away, don't wait any longer. *
> 
> Feedback for yourbests below, now has 9 negative feedback.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayI...serid=yourbests&ftab=AllFeedback&myworld=true


I escalated my claim today after seeing Bods post, and helpful eBay have told me I must return the item before I can claim my money back.

WTF? I've to pay postage to China to return it so they can give me my money back. I assume this is how the scam works. He knows its not worth us paying money to send it back, when eBay might still not find in our favour


----------



## Russ and his BM

What about if it doesn't turn up? Or maybe if you refuse to accept the package?


----------



## Matt197

vroomtshh said:


> I escalated my claim today after seeing Bods post, and helpful eBay have told me I must return the item before I can claim my money back.
> 
> WTF? I've to pay postage to China to return it so they can give me my money back. I assume this is how the scam works. He knows its not worth us paying money to send it back, when eBay might still not find in our favour


Try sending ebay a message or phone them, they might be able to help you seeing as they already know about the seller.

I would not send it back that's for sure, if they are no help and you paid by credit card then phone your credit card company and report the transaction.


----------



## Nath

Disgusting! Has anyone taken my earlier advice and filmed the unpacking of the parcel. That way there is no excuse!


----------



## Nath

In fact, i think you could prove that is not what you ordered, just by the size of the package. Hope you get it sorted!


----------



## Bod42

vroomtshh said:


> I escalated my claim today after seeing Bods post, and helpful eBay have told me I must return the item before I can claim my money back.
> 
> WTF? I've to pay postage to China to return it so they can give me my money back. I assume this is how the scam works. He knows its not worth us paying money to send it back, when eBay might still not find in our favour


Thanks for posting this.

In view of this I opened a claim but said I never received the product. I know its a white lie but why should I pay money sending the item back when we have obviously been ripped off.

I update you when I know more.


----------



## FanousE46

Bod42 said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> In view of this I opened a claim but said I never received the product. I know its a white lie but why should I pay money sending the item back when we have obviously been ripped off.
> 
> I update you when I know more.


I did exactly the some.


----------



## vroomtshh

Bod42 said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> In view of this I opened a claim but said I never received the product. I know its a white lie but why should I pay money sending the item back when we have obviously been ripped off.
> 
> I update you when I know more.





FanousE46 said:


> I did exactly the some.


The big problem with this is the scammer can provide tracking information, showing it was delivered, so eBay won;t pay out


----------



## Russ and his BM

Guys, for those of you who received the scam package, did it need to be signed for? If not, when mine arrives, I'll just bin it and say it never arrived to get my money back.

If I need to sign for it, I think I will refuse, given it is clearly not a steam cleaner! Has anyone done that before?


----------



## Matt197

Don't know Russ, I was thinking along them lines as well.

Or if eBay request its sent back sending an envelope with a note inside with some tasteful words. But I bet it would still cost quite a bit to send.

I had a reply from the seller stating the following.



> "Air mail, hello,friend,your item have already be dispatched , to show the tracking information,please wait,item be dispatched by Air mail,the tracking link is http://intmail.183.com.cn/ god bless you ! "


I replied straight away with:



> "The words of this seller are not to be trusted, if and when this item does arrive it will not be the item I ordered. eBay already know about your scams hence why your account was limited and all your listings removed. Checking the sellers feedback its clear they are sending rubbish in place of the items ordered."


If they don't respond to that message by the 12th I can then escalate the case. Stay tuned.


----------



## Bod42

Didnt have to sign for the item so just because it was sent recorded delivery doesnt mean they have any proof so I have just said I never received it, I will let you know what Ebay says.

'Air mail, hello,friend,your item have already be dispatched , to show the tracking information,please wait,item be dispatched by Air mail,the tracking link is http://intmail.183.com.cn/ god bless you ! '

They just sent me the above, total wank8rs. The god bless bit really pis3ed me off


----------



## mlgt

Thanks for bringing this to everyones attention. I have also bought up a case for a a refund.


----------



## joshtbh

does anyone know how a steamer such as this: http://www.earlex.co.uk/sc77.html compares to the one in the OP?


----------



## Matt197

My steam cleaner turned up today, allot smaller than I expected 



















Must be one of them new fangle dangle steam cleaners that transforms once you press a button.










Joking aside, chucked straight in the bin and I will carry on calming it never turned up and I would advise everyone else to do the same.


----------



## Matttrance28

i recieved mine today, as above was exactly the same, recorded from every angle, including delivery notes etc, the whole bundle. then opened it up and took out the crappy (gem stone??) bag, and then showed an empty packet.

with this information, i will be uploading it and adding it to my case with paypal, the seller has responded, but as its automated at the moment, he just sent this:



> Action required: please review seller information
> 
> The seller has responded to our request for tracking information. We haven't confirmed the tracking information yet but wanted to share it with you.
> •Tracking number:
> •Delivery company:


yes thats it... NOTHING


----------



## Russ and his BM

I think binning it and pretending it hasn't arrived might not be the best idea, because at best ebay will tell him to send another item, and when he does, guess what it will be!

I think it's fair to say that if you present the full picture to ebay, with photographic/video evidence, then they will have to give us a refund, especially given the multitude of negative feedback he has recieved and the fact that he's had his account closed down by ebay themselves.

What I want to do though, is call someone at ebay to speak to them and get them onside, then hopefully a refund will be actioned swiftly.

Jeez, the only steam round here is the stuff coming out of my ears!


----------



## Russ and his BM

joshtbh said:


> does anyone know how a steamer such as this: http://www.earlex.co.uk/sc77.html compares to the one in the OP?


It doesn't come in a red pouch?


----------



## Russ and his BM

Interesting that the customs label states quantity and description of contents.

I wonder if the dudes in the local chinese takeaway could translate that, to prove it doesn't say 'elitech steam cleaner', thus adding further proof, if any were needed, that the guy is deliberate in his fraudulent efforts.


----------



## Matt197

Well good luck saying its not as described, ebay insist you send it back in cases like that.

Most sellers that get scammed, the buyer says it never turned up and a refund is issued. But we will see, I am sticking to my story and I am hopeful I will get a refund once the case is escalated.


----------



## Russ and his BM

Cool, don't know much about this sort of stuff, keep us posted, eh?


----------



## Bod42

Looking into previous cases and reading on ebay the best think to do is to say that you have never received the product as if you say it isnt as described, they expect you to return the product, at your cost, and then the seller just says they never received it back.

If they send another one I will say I never received that as well. Unless someone at ebay can translate chinese then thats no prove that its been sent tracking.

Good point above though getting it tranlated as if it says 1.5L steamer any mooron could work out it didnt fit in there.


----------



## TJenkos

Just to let you all know, I escalated my claim yesterday evening and it has been closed in my favour just now. I said that the item had not been recieved and mentioned others on a forum had not got their item either...

It states on the case that eBay were not supplied with valid tracking numbers do have issued a full refund.

My advice, escalade your cases stating that nothing has been recieved!!


----------



## TJenkos

Anyone else had a result?


----------



## Matt197

Not yet, I cant escalate mine till the 12th.

Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Eppursimuove

Gutted about this as I just wanted to buy one.


----------



## Nanoman

Eppursimuove said:


> Gutted about this as I just wanted to buy one.


I believe all the problems detailed above are from a different seller. I'm going to pick mine up tomorrow which was from the same seller in the original post and was posted within the UK not China.


----------



## TJenkos

Matt197 said:


> Not yet, I cant escalate mine till the 12th.
> 
> Will keep everyone updated.


Did you do it through eBay or PayPal?


----------



## Matt197

Done via ebay.


----------



## Nath

Just to clarify, the seller i bought the steam cleaner off, which i originally linked to is a fantastic seller with many happy customers and has nothing to do with the scammer some people are having problems with. I suppose everyone will take something from this, if a deal is too good to be true then it probably isn't true. I hope everyone who has been scammed gets their money back, and i would highly recommend buying a steam cleaner from Ocean tree trading on ebay - if they have any more left.


----------



## mlgt

TJenkos said:


> Did you do it through eBay or PayPal?


Ive put in a claim via ebay. I paid via paypal. Would I need to escalate on both?

I noticed that when I check on ebay it shows no claims. Can anyone advise?

R


----------



## Nanoman

Got mine today from the seller in the OP's link. No chinese scams going on with those guys.


----------



## Matt197

I feel bad hijacking this thread  thrown it right off topic now. The steamer is still available from seller in the OP, has best offer as well so you might still be able to get it for around the £40 mark.



mlgt said:


> Ive put in a claim via ebay. I paid via paypal. Would I need to escalate on both?
> 
> I noticed that when I check on ebay it shows no claims. Can anyone advise?
> 
> R


Should only have to put a claim in on ebay or paypal and not both, mine shows up under the Resolution Centre.


----------



## Matttrance28

gave PayPal the link of a video i had of opening the packaging (video proof for security)
and received this in an email today:



> The seller has submitted an explanation describing the disagreement with
> this claim. PayPal will evaluate all available information, including the
> original listing and both the seller and buyer statements. A final decision
> will be made on this claim in accordance with our User Agreement.
> 
> We will notify you if further action is required.
> 
> Thank you for your cooperation.
> 
> Yours sincerely,
> 
> Protection Services Department


i wonder what he has to say?? or what lie he comes up with next?


----------



## Chicane

Matt197 said:


> I feel bad hijacking this thread  thrown it right off topic now. The steamer is still available from seller in the OP, has best offer as well so you might still be able to get it for around the £40 mark.


yep i was just about to post this


----------



## Matt197

Just to update people who purchased from the fake seller.

I escalated my claim and it has now been put on hold for a another 10 days!

Ebay are a total joke, they remove the listing and restrict the sellers account yet they cant refund us straight away even though they blatantly know this person is a fraudster.


----------



## FanousE46

Good news - I just got my money back from ebay !!! 



Good news. We issued you with a full refund of £26.99 on 13 Apr, 2012. The refund includes the purchase price plus original P&P and has been credited to your PayPal account. Please log in to PayPal and view the history page if you don't see it in your PayPal balance.

Decision:
This case has been decided in your favour.

Comments:
We didn't receive valid tracking information from the seller. We're sorry you have a problem with your purchase, and we're issuing you with a refund in this case.


Hope all of you who bought the 26.99 one will get yours money back soon.


----------



## mlgt

Thanks for letting us know. I have escalated it and the seller replied saying that they want proof. I replied to paypal with the sellers reviews and comments from the thread.

Unsure what else Paypal want me to do,.


----------



## Chicane

Received my steamer today, bought from seller in the OP. looks good, looking forward to trying it!


----------



## hag

Thanks for the info on the steamer. Mine just arrived from the trader recommended by the OP. 

Any tips on using it on alloy wheels such as using a ph neutral wheel cleaner first. I suspect it’s a matter of trying it with steam only; if this is not adequate it may need assistance from a cleaning agent. I am hoping it will remove tap spots/brake fallout without too much intervention.


----------



## Matttrance28

I'm still waiting to hear back from paypal, as it's still being reviewed, so wish i never went ahead with this.. and didn't cancel earlier.. specially when I've run out of money for the month! lol


----------



## Russ and his BM

Same info received as Fanous:

Good news. We issued you with a full refund of £26.99 on 15 Apr, 2012. The refund includes the purchase price plus original P&P and has been credited to your PayPal account. Please log in to PayPal and view the history page if you don't see it in your PayPal balance.

Decision:
This case has been decided in your favour.

Comments:
We didn't receive tracking information from the seller. We're sorry you have a problem with your purchase, and we're issuing you with a refund in this case.

I quoted this thread, the seller's feedback (going hugely negative right now) and said the tracking number I received took me to some Chinese website which meant I couldn't track my parcel. I also said it never arrived.

I said I had bought it in good faith, had taken all reasonable steps to communicate with the seller and go through a fair dispute process, but that ultimately I had been (another) victim of a scam, and wished for a full refund.

I heard back within hours. What a total low-life. OK, well, that's done, not sure I want to bother buying another steamer now...

Good luck to everyone else in the same boat. Escalate when you can, and lean on the invalid tracking details provided.:wave:


----------



## Bod42

I esculated my claim last night and today go a message saying they have refunded my money.

I said I never received it


----------



## Matt197

Wish my claim was as simple as that, for some unknown reason ebay are making we wait another 10 days for my refund.

Some clown is reviewing my case and when I asked about why I have to wait I received the same message as before but with a different sellers name and item that I have never purchased.


----------



## STEALTH K3

Looks like a good one would be looking to use this on the engine bay


----------



## Matttrance28

still waiting for it to be reviewed by PayPal, they should really pull their finger out!!


----------



## ABC Detailing

Anywhere to get this from now?

The OP is sold out on both colours.


----------



## a4gee

there`s another seller now, sounds a little dodgy as well as item may not be in original packaging etc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ELITECH-1...leaning_CA&hash=item231c2c4cd9#ht_2032wt_1139


----------



## Russ and his BM

Yeah, and feedback about someone ending up in hospital with burns from using it rather put me off the 'seconds' market, that this guy is obviously playing with.

Once bitten twice shy. I looked at the quite low prices, and thought, the last one I bought was too good to be true, it's quite likely this one is too. 

Just my 2p.


----------



## Matttrance28

Russ and his BM said:


> Yeah, and feedback about someone ending up in hospital with burns from using it rather put me off the 'seconds' market, that this guy is obviously playing with.
> 
> Once bitten twice shy. I looked at the quite low prices, and thought, the last one I bought was too good to be true, it's quite likely this one is too.
> 
> Just my 2p.


yeah i wouldn't trust it  best to pay just that little bit more then you know your getting the best for your money


----------



## mlgt

So any others who were stung got their money back? My case is reviewing by paypal.


----------



## Adrian Convery

mlgt said:


> So any others who were stung got their money back? My case is reviewing by paypal.


I just got a message from ebay saying I'm getting a full refund into my paypal account 

How long does this usually take to go in does anybody know?


----------



## ianrobbo1

a4gee said:


> there`s another seller now, sounds a little dodgy as well as item may not be in original packaging etc
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ELITECH-1...leaning_CA&hash=item231c2c4cd9#ht_2032wt_1139


 Give you one guess who just bought their last one, yep it's purple, works really well, and I went and picked it up, as they are local to me,£25 smackers well spent IMO!!:thumb: and if it goes wrong, I'll know where to take it back to!!

it came in the correct box, and had all the parts still in individual plastic baggies ala straight from the manufacturer, might just be mine though as I went and fetched it!!!!


----------



## Diaspora

I bought the Elitech from the original post - its excellent! Made easy work of stained fabric seats today, quicker, easier and drier than wet vac. Easier to get into corners, headrests etc. I'm amazed, never used steam before, but I love it! Great machine for the money.


----------



## Diaspora

Also, it was ready to use in 5 mins, and a tank of water lasted the entire car. It works great off a generator, no problems. Further test tomorrow!


----------



## Matttrance28

mlgt said:


> So any others who were stung got their money back? My case is reviewing by paypal.


still being reviewed


----------



## Russ and his BM

Given the precedent set, ie others seem to have been refunded in *exactly* the same circumstances, I think they'll find in your favour. If not, they'd have a hard time justifying it.

Best of luck.


----------



## mlgt

Paypal has closed my case. Is this the natural method of dealing with this? I have attached sufficient info on the sellers ratings, linked to this page as well as photographic evidence of the package I have recieved from the seller.

Anything I am doing wrong?


----------



## jubileebug

Just ordered one, cant wait to try it out!


----------



## mlgt

Ebay replied in my favour and I have been refunded the money...

Now to buy one from a proper seller 

What a fiasco!


----------



## GJM

Shows how much eBay care, it's clear from the feedback the account should have been killed early doors, come on now time to stop using them....and paypal!


----------



## Nath

To be fair, i suppose ebay has got to play it by the book and give the seller a chance to put things right - i'm sure if ebay had closed the account and refunded people, and then found out some of those people had actually received what they ordered, they would be in trouble. It may take a while, but at least everyone is getting their money back. I know its unlikely but could happen.

My rule of thumb on ebay, is to check feedback - not just their score, but the actual feedback, they could have bought 100 things for a penny each, then have 100 positive feedback. Then, once the package is received, i do an unpacking video, then there is always proof. 1 scammer gives 1000 genuine sellers a bad name.


----------



## Matttrance28

I had to supply additional proof, even though i supplied a video of myself with the package and opening and showing what was inside?? how can i give more proof??

I took screenshot of his feedback, this forum with a link, pictures of the fake item and packaging.

This is an absolute joke, that we as a seller are providing information that its a total scam, and they're just getting away with it?? my moneys probably been used in a Chinese underground sweat shop right now


----------



## Russ and his BM

One bad experience hasn't put me off. Perhaps more cautious, yes.

As it turns out I won an alto 700 for 99p tonight on eBay, picking it up in a week. Used, obviously, but good working order. Hopefully, it will work out ok. If so, I'll call it karma!


----------



## mlgt

Agreed. It was the first time this has happened so I was a bit confused on what to actually do. 
Those who are still waiting will get their money back Im sure. 

But being more cautious and looking at ratings is what I tend to do. However with that one, you can see their negative comments started on the 1st April. How bizzare.


----------



## Matttrance28

an update from paypal:



> Please file a police report with your local constabulary and submit a copy
> of this report to PayPal.
> 
> Any documents you provide may be supplied to the seller, at their request.


:devil: i seriously hope this guy burns in hell:devil:
what the hell are the police going to do? or even care


----------



## Matt197

Got my refund back today.


----------



## Matttrance28

Matt197 said:


> Got my refund back today.


i wish i was that lucky :/ mines taking the mick:devil:


----------



## Matt197

Matttrance28 said:


> an update from paypal:
> 
> :devil: i seriously hope this guy burns in hell:devil:
> what the hell are the police going to do? or even care


I don't know what to suggest mate, the police will be no help as this is a civil matter and nothing the police can do. You might be able to report it to the fraud department?

Don't know why they are making such a big deal out of it, in my view its an open and shut case.


----------



## Matttrance28

Matt197 said:


> I don't know what to suggest mate, the police will be no help as this is a civil matter and nothing the police can do. You might be able to report it to the fraud department?
> 
> Don't know why they are making such a big deal out of it, in my view its an open and shut case.


i know i thought it would be simple, originally i classed it as not received because it hadn't arrived, it then arrived so i changed the case to incorrect item ( i was doing this legitimate) and i get all this hassle, i wish i kept it as not received now, its too much of a balls ache.

Its put me off buying from china / other countries other than the UK altogether, if my case closes i will phone eBay myself and explain it there and all the frustration it has caused, hopefully that way i can get my point across that i've been scammed like others, and that they need to refund me. Never really done a paypal dispute before, and i don't plan on doing another, total joke


----------



## Russ and his BM

So, in sum, are ebay being generally ok, but those who tried to open a claim via _paypal_ (ie. not ebay) the ones having trouble?


----------



## Matttrance28

Russ and his BM said:


> So, in sum, are ebay being generally ok, but those who tried to open a claim via _paypal_ (ie. not ebay) the ones having trouble?


that is correct i did it via paypal, and i'm getting all this hassle, im going to give ebay a ring now and see what they have to say, as im fed up, and im not waving good bye to my £26.99


----------



## Russ and his BM

Too right. Good luck mate. Again, give them a link to this thread and explain the precedent set by many other cases.


----------



## Matttrance28

Russ and his BM said:


> Too right. Good luck mate. Again, give them a link to this thread and explain the precedent set by many other cases.


cheers buddy

ebay were no help, at the moment im on the phone to paypal and they themselves have no idea why i was told to contact the police at this stage

EDIT

I spoke to a guy on paypal and he said sometimes it can go into a police matter. But this shouldn't as I've provided relevant information, and he doesn't know why it was escalated to the police. He's changed the status and said I should receive an email (which should take 10-15minutes) (which i still haven't received) which is a questionnaire, which i have to fill it out and sign it and upload it back, from that he can then take the next step. 
slightly worrying as now on my eBay page instead of it saying being reviewed by Paypal, it now says waiting for other members response, so i'm sat here hoping that he hasn't messed up and accidentally put it in favour of the seller.


----------



## Matttrance28

update: the guy at paypal made a mistake, as i rang them earlier the next day, they sent me an affidavit to complete, which i did and it's know back in their hands, now the waiting game..


----------



## Matttrance28

> We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your
> favour.
> 
> You have indicated that a partial refund of 26.99 GBP would be satisfactory.
> We were able to recover 26.99 GBP, and this amount has been credited to
> you. Please allow 5 working days for this adjustment to be posted.
> 
> If you are due any additional funds, we will make our best effort to
> recover the balance from the seller.
> 
> If the seller's account has insufficient funds to complete the refund owed
> to you, please be assured that we will take appropriate action against the
> seller's account, which may include limitation of the seller's account
> privileges.


wahoo!!


----------



## Russ and his BM

Good, glad that went your way mate!


----------



## Callummarshall

exactly what i was after cheers!


----------



## dave89

I cannot find this anywhere anymore


----------



## Avanti

dave89 said:


> I cannot find this anywhere anymore


Have a look in tesco










this was taken on Saturday.


----------



## RossZetec

Anyone got any links to a good steam cleaner like the 1 at the beginning of this thread?


----------



## Exotica

dave89 said:


> I cannot find this anywhere anymore


That's because the post is a year old


----------



## ianrobbo1

Got mine as soon as I saw this thread first time round, and it's been going strong since!!:thumb: used weelky by all and sundry, around the house, friends houses it's even cleaned an old very alge green pond "it had been drained out"!!:doublesho wouldn't be without it!!


----------



## Russ and his BM

In the end I bought a Nilfisk wap700 for a quid off eBay. Flukey s0d!


----------



## dave89

I've found this one

http://bit.ly/10JLrDE


----------



## knightstemplar

Looks interesting ^


----------



## dave89

I thought soo


----------



## uberbmw

anymore of these about? 

Dave did you get one?


----------



## okcharlie

uberbmw said:


> anymore of these about?
> 
> Dave did you get one?


Was thinking about buying a Little Yello brand that i saw on one of the shopping channels last night. Ebay got them on for about £50 ish. Didn't want to spend mega money on a Karcher etc case it's not for me.


----------



## dave89

uberbmw said:


> anymore of these about?
> 
> Dave did you get one?


Not yet mate sorry, ill let you know when I do


----------



## Patr1ck

JD-Cumbria said:


> Of course this gets posted 2 days after i buy a new steamer haha


Bloody same here ........ I'm a £ 120 lighter


----------



## Jiffy

I've had a look at the Which reviews of steam cleaners and this is what they said about the Karcher SC 1020:


> This steam cleaner is difficult to use and delivered either mediocre or poor results across our range of tests. In fact, it cleaned so badly that we've made it a Don't Buy model and recommend you avoid it.


The Elitech 1500w seems to be the same as the Earlex SC300:
http://www.earlex.co.uk/sc300.html
The cheapest I can find it now is about £50.

A couple of people have posted links for buying the Ewbank SC1000. The cheapest I've found is £39.99 inc. p&p from:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160608027544
That seller also sells them for £36.99 on auction too.

However, I'm drawn to the Vax S6 which is about £80 from Amazon. Which weren't enthusiastic about any of the cylinder steam cleaners but rated the Vax highest. There's a lot of complaints about steam cleaners breaking so the 2 year Vax warranty appeals to me. However, I could buy 2 cheaper ones for the price of the Vax.

I'm going to hold off for a few days though as I'd appreciate any advice you guys have.


----------



## Nally

What's the cheapest you can get the trigger type ?
You have a switch on the wand


----------



## cypukas

Need to buy one


----------



## Matty77

Gonna keep my eye out for something like this


----------



## Rascal_69

This not the same kinda idea.

4 bar of pressure?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-5L-COMP...omeGarden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&hash=item2564fc0398


----------



## Ravinder

Hi guys

I have this steam cleaner but I have lost the adaptor that the end bits attach too so I can't use it 
I can't seem to find parts available for it. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Ravinder

I was wondering if anyone that has this steam cleaner will kindly lend the accessory adaptor as I can't seem to find mine. This would be very much appreciated so I can clean up the interior. Thanks.


----------



## Ravinder

Well, ended up just buying a new steamer in the end. Plan to use it on the interior next week.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160608027544?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------

